# JasperReport: Seitenumbruch bei Subreport



## he_man2003 (25. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen..

hab folgendes Problemchen mit JasperReport:

ich habe ein MasterReport mit einem Subreportbereich in detail-band.
Das MasterReport soll einen Wochenreport darstellen, wobei ein subreport eine Tabelle für einen Tag presentiert.
Nun es könnte sein, dass für einen Tag die Tabelle leer ist, oder sehr viele Einträge hat
Ich will es dann so haben, dass wenn die Tabelle zu groß für die aktuelle Seite ist, wird diese dann einfach auf eine neue Seite angezeigt wird. Wenn die Tabelle aber leer ist, und diese noch in die Seite passt, dann soll sie auch dort angezeigt werden.

Ich weiß bis jetzt nur, jedes Subreport auf eine neue Seite zu legen. Wie kann man das dann nach obiger Bedingung machen? Kann bis jetzt mit iReport keine Einstellung finden, wo ich sagen kann, "wenn subreport zu groß für die Seite ist, zeige diese auf einer neuen Seite an"

Ich bin für jede Hinweise sehr dankbar!
Gruß


----------

